# LED Lighting for 30 gallon tank



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay so I got a new light that was sold to me as an ever grow LED system.

However I had a question on what it's effectiveness is going to be. I'd like to keep a variety of sps and lps weighing more on sps eventually. 

The light measures 24" long and states it's spread to be 30". each led is rated for 3w and there are 40leds 

Packaging says 165w but I'm skeptical based on my calculations.


Is this light going to be sufficient sitting 8" off the water level for sps, or do I need to consider a second light or sell this and get a different light all together?

I was considering DIY but saw this and kind of jumped on it.

Thank you again in advance to everyone who chimes in.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Steve,

it's a D120 clone? This is the model T of LED reef lights, they work great and are highly reliable. I have one of those. I would stick with the guide. 

If you want to keep low to medium light demand SPS, then I'd keep the SPS high in the tank and well inside the 24" footprint of your light, the light being no more than 12"-16" above the tank rim. 

If you are going to keep high light demand SPS, or SPS from corner to corner, I'd go with two of these lights. 

For the price, and low power usage, there's nothing better out there. There are D120 clones that are selling for $100 on ebay. Evergrow D120 is now $200 and I'd rather get 2 for that price. Mars is a good one. good luck!


----------



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bayinaung said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> it's a D120 clone? This is the model T of LED reef lights, they work great and are highly reliable. I have one of those. I would stick with the guide.
> 
> ...


Hey Bayinaung

So it's similar to the d120. But it is programmable.

http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/it2060-controllable-full-spectrum-led-24-light/

It's similar to the one reef supply canada sells.

I think I might pick up one of the d120 just to be safe.

Cheers


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have Evergrow LEDs and they are doing a great job. I did find that once I supplemented the tank with two T5 Bulbs the corals did much better in coloration and growth.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Steve1505 said:


> Hey Bayinaung
> 
> So it's similar to the d120. But it is programmable.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah 2060s are great, definitely way better than D120.



PaulF757 said:


> I have Evergrow LEDs and they are doing a great job. I did find that once I supplemented the tank with two T5 Bulbs the corals did much better in coloration and growth.


This is a good idea as well. I myself am doing combo lighting. I was using T5 and LEDs on my 60 but I'm switching to MH and LEDs.

If power or cost of fixtures isn't an issue, that is an idea worth exploring - perhaps 2 bulb 3' T5 fixture, either a single one or two of them with the LED in between. I think you'll have bleedingly happy SPS with this combo.

there's never enough light. SPS is a shallow water coral in the tropics where the noon sun gives out 2000 par at the water surface. more is better!


----------

